# Back inside my box, whew!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had to set the applique quilt aside, I can only tolerate so much pastel fabrics and "fluffy" designs!

I've started another quilt back inside my comfort zone (sorry Angie). This one will be for my sweetie. I bought these fabrics last year, intending to make him a quilt for Christmas, but I didn't get it done. All in shades of browns, blacks, and various tan bali batiks.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like it...is the sq made in strips and then sewn together? I made my hubby a log cabin in red, gr & w/w one yr for xmas...just had it quilted & finished this yr...so I can put it on the bed in Dec.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it's all made from 2 1/2 inch strips, cut into 3 sizes. Very easy!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love It.....
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat CJ (even if it's not bright colors ). It looks more like you. Very sharp and reminds me of an old sepia print photo.

You make colors I don't usually like, look good.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL Angie! I might try this pattern again in some brighter batiks after I do this one. I got some fun Bali Pops last week that would be cool to do this in.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is going to be gorgeous. Be sure to post more pictures as you work on it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, the center is completed. I have to redraw this in EQ now to plan my borders. The original pattern doesn't have sashing, which I added, it didn't look right to me without it. I have enough fabric for the original border, which will no longer fit since my quilt is now quite a bit larger, but I have plenty of black and the ivory batik background fabric, so off to play!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really looking very good. I think the black then outer of the ivory. 

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Nice! I think some blocks look better with a sashing.


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice. I think you're right, the sashing really works with those blocks.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The sashing looks right...now, get busy, I want to see this finished!!!! Love the pattern.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is the border from the original pattern. While it doesn't do a lot for me, I'm thinking just ivory and black will be too stark? Opinions? I don't have any more of the rest of the fabric, just enough to do the border like pictured below, or plenty of black and ivory.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like those borders. i would put a black frame around it then put the border on(you might lay it out like that and see if you like it better).


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought about that Terri and I agree, however I don't have enough of the fabric pieces to extend them anymore. They're all 2 1/2 and 4 1/2 strips, and line up the block sections. If I add a border first, it would have to be 2 1/2 inches, and then I'd need quite a few more of the colored strips.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you wanted to do a black border between the pieced top and the pieced border, you can do a black square at each corner and not increase the number of pieces needed.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've already done that to allow for the sashing. You mean just make the corner blocks bigger? I want the border strips to equal the blocks pieces...12 inch blocks in a 6x6 grid, so 6 border pieces per block.

Here's the drawing from EQ. I colored in black the pieces I added to allow for the sashing.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Any way you finish it, its gorgeous!


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I like it! If possible, I'd probably add a black narrow border and then the strip border.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I just modified the drawing I posted, and I think I like this outer border option. I'm going for it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like what you have up there now.
Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What is EQ? It looks useful. I've been trying to see how some blocks go together using paint and it is rather awkward. 

That looks real nice!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Electric Quilt

Absolutely the best thing ever for quilters!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Are you making this as a pattern, too?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

No, this is someone elses pattern I modified. The original pattern is called "Bali Sea Stars" from the book "Scrap-Basket Surprises". I added the sashing around all the blocks, the corner blocks and the outer borders.

I redrew it in EQ so I could play around with it and see what I liked. I do this with any pattern I purchase, because I usually want to change something!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Now I just have to quilt it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That turned out just wonderfully, cj!! You have such an eye for colors. It is masculine looking without being overly manly..does that make sense? Just gorgeous!!


----------

